# Red Belly---- Rhom---- Elongatus-- In One Tank



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

okay so i have a 6 inch red. a 5 inch rhom and a 4 inch elong. a 80 gallon. water params are perfect.

i had these fish in here for 3 weeks. some fin nipping. i just added 2 gold fish . turned heat to around 82.

STILL . nothing happend. i left tank light off for about 6 hours come home all 5 fish are hanging out. lol .

i know this is pretty inhumane and wrong.. but i really wanted to see what fish would dominate. ill prob wind up with only the gold fish left alive.

ill let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

please separate those fish.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yes please we all know what would happen man


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Aren't Piranha Illegal In New York ?
Anyways , not gonna be a pretty outcome. My Money is on the Rhombeus. But , it's cruel and senseless sh*t like this is what is going to get live Feedings made Illegal like in the U.K

You must be loaded.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

wow, waste of good fish.


----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

fish are all fine. red belly doing most of the picking on. rhom defending self picking at reds fins.. elong in corner.. 2 gold fish are eating what ever is in gravel. .. now lights going off for night. tomorrow is a diffrent story. i am going to say red belly will win this one.

update soon as i could.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Wait, so you're intentionally just letting them battle it out to see who's the victor? Not a thought of separating them at all? or at least temporary dividers?


----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

yes. along with 2 gold fish as food for the p's so whats going on in this tank is. #1 theres two solitary fish in there that HAVE to be alone.#2 a red belly that has been in this tank 5+ years very teritorial. #3 food. that each fish will fight over.

i know this is wrong but i know no one has ever done it. i really wanted to see what would happen.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't think you need to keep us updated on this one because no one cares about the outcome of this. You're doing the wrong thing. If you're gonna do it, it's best kept to yourself for your own enjoyment. As there are a lot of haters on here. We all know what will happen.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> I don't think you need to keep us updated on this one because no one cares about the outcome of this. You're doing the wrong thing. If you're gonna do it, it's best kept to yourself for your own enjoyment. As there are a lot of *haters on here.* We all know what will happen.


So if someone on here is to say how stupid this little experiment is he or she would be considered a hater?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ja said:


> I don't think you need to keep us updated on this one because no one cares about the outcome of this. You're doing the wrong thing. If you're gonna do it, it's best kept to yourself for your own enjoyment. As there are a lot of *haters on here.* We all know what will happen.


So if someone on here is to say how stupid this little experiment is he or she would be considered a hater?
[/quote]

Not at all. Lets here it JA


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Ja said:


> I don't think you need to keep us updated on this one because no one cares about the outcome of this. You're doing the wrong thing. If you're gonna do it, it's best kept to yourself for your own enjoyment. As there are a lot of *haters on here.* We all know what will happen.


So if someone on here is to say how stupid this little experiment is he or she would be considered a hater?
[/quote]

Yes! I am a hater too. =) But it's because most of us love these fish!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well than ain't this a daisy! Personally I think this guy is BS'ng because how can anybody that's been a member here for like two years not know how fucked up this experiment is? I won't even call it a co-hab, it doesn't diserve that much respect.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> Aren't Piranha Illegal In New York ?
> Anyways , not gonna be a pretty outcome. My Money is on the Rhombeus. But , it's cruel and senseless sh*t like this is what is going to get live Feedings made Illegal like in the U.K
> 
> You must be loaded.


Only in NYC. the state you just need a permit..

according to what this guy is doing any idiot can get one


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

im so tired of seeing these posts........if i were a mod, id close it

please do us a favor mods.........lock er up


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey I tell u what just for a experiment I wanna put you in a cage with a sumo wrestler, a pro mma fighter, and a pro boxer and see what happens.. You kno just for shits and giggles to see who wins!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

We all know how this is gonna end up, i agree that we don't need an update on this one and by the way demola, you're insane!


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the most childish and stupid thing I've ever heard. Grow up.


----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

rhom ripped to shreds. elong also . red belly marks all over his face, gold fish still alive.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

well all be damned a fuk tard.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

demola610 said:


> rhom ripped to shreds. elong also . red belly marks all over his face, gold fish still alive.


I hope this is the outcome you've been expecting and by the way, you're not insane sorry, you're an idiot.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm going to put my 6 inch rhom with my Red Belly Shoal. I just want to see how many the rhom kills before they eventually get the upper hand. It's alright though because I have 200+ laying around to buy more fish when they die.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Why dont you also put your dick in there as a bonus to you experiment...retard.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

these constant threads are getting tiresome and troubling.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Why do ppl think they have to do this? If you want to know how pygos and serras mix go here.


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

demola610 said:


> I'm going to put my 6 inch rhom with my Red Belly Shoal. I just want to see how many the rhom kills before they eventually get the upper hand. It's alright though because I have 200+ laying around to buy more fish when they die.


You may have $200+, but you'll lose your Rhom, a few Reds, Gas money to the store, labor in cleaning the tank, labor in going to the store, buying more fish.. and a lot of reputation on this site.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Soul Assassin said:


> Why dont you also put your dick in there as a bonus to you experiment...retard.


lol


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

you're truly a fool and don't deserve to post on this site.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with above. Please don't post here again


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

+3


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Ban the ****** retard.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ok, no name calling, but a couple of mods must have seen this post.......

what are you waiting for, close it please......


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

assclown said:


> ok, no name calling, but a couple of mods must have seen this post.......
> 
> what are you waiting for, close it please......


x 2.... I like this site... lots of good stuff and experience... but this is garbage and surprised it is being allowed....mods?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Assclown,
Well, therein lies the problem...It's not spam..this guy isn't soliciting, advertising, and/or marketing any off-topic material on this website...It is what it is...a sadistic experiment with a very predictable outcome...It's not illegal, just unethical and reckless..the fact that this has been made a hot topic also tells me that the moderators are indeed paying attention to it but as long as the post's and conversations are civil there is no need to close it..The best way to let a thread die down is just to simply ignore it and don't post.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Lol woah Kamath chill the hell out man. I have been a member of this forum for over 5 years. You need to learn sarcasm. I would never do that with my fish. I was making fun of this entire thread...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

C'mon guys we all disagree with the thread starter but let's atleast show some level of class when voicing our opinions, I don't think we need to call the guy names and foul up the site with c*ck and other related talk and all that noise.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

ja'eh you know you like the c*ck talk


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm serious! That crap should be kept in the aqhu and not in a real discussion forum.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

The OP isnt posting for disussion hes posting what he knows isnt right to piss us true piranha keepers off. It would be like me going to a pitbull forum and say I fight my pitbulls and they kick ass! I dont care if you guys think its worng they are my dogs and I can do whatever I want.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Ja said:


> C'mon guys we all disagree with the thread starter but let's atleast show some level of class when voicing our opinions, I don't think we need to call the guy names and foul up the site with c*ck and other related talk and all that noise.


Well said sir!


----------



## bmwm5 (Aug 14, 2007)

ill tell you what .... I like pirhanas sooo much that I would lik eto see who wins me or a caribe !!

And when that doesnt work I get bord I like to see whats sharper ....


----------



## bmwm5 (Aug 14, 2007)

.....

even like some lysol =)

even some lysol =)

i like sharp things ....


----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

my next experiment, lobsters vs piranha vs snake head.

lolol


----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

so if any one was expecting whats more agressive its your simple redbelly. for all you haters. go swallow drano that can be your experment. if you dont like this post , dont veiw it. for everyone else. if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

and also these 3 fish in the tank. the most teritorial, was red belly. the elong seemed to just sit in the corner. the red belly had his fins nipped and ripped up a lil , but the rhom was NEVER touched. the red was the bully always picking on everything but not biting maybe once was a little mark on rhom. rhom just stayed in self defense i guess. then one night lights off ripped up elong ad goldfish . p's love darkness and heat turned up very agressive.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

demola610 said:


> *so if any one was expecting whats more agressive its your simple redbelly.* for all you haters. *go swallow drano that can be your experment. if you dont like this post , dont veiw it.* for everyone else. if you have any questions let me know.


Your experiment is flawed , the aggressor will almost always be the fish which has resided in that tank for the longest period of time. In your case , the Red Belly. It could have been any 3 of them. your experiment was nothing more than " Lets see which one lives " there was no purpose Nor educational value to what you did.

and if You don't like a comment ignore it , all that's doing is further more proving that this thread is nothing but garbage and should be closed.

I have a Maculatus and an Elongatus Temporarily housed in a 60 Gallon Divided tank. I can tell you without a Doubt my Elongatus is more aggressive , Just by the way he Stocks the Mac and attacks the divider. I dont need to Physically allow them to hurt each other to know who the aggressor is.

You could have divided the 3 and seen how they responded to that. And I know this because My 60 is proof. Your experiment was Cruel and forcing animals to fight for your entertainment is wrong. We already knew the outcome to this experiment. You didnt need to put them together thats all.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

damn this thread is still open.......REALLY?

i have a really cool cohab....fantail gold fish and shabunkins 
together in one tank going on 2 years now.....there are signs 
of aggression however, they kiss and make up after that.

i was going to spice it up and toss in some snails to keep the
algea down, but i think thats too wild......i want to put a pleco
in the mix to really sharpen the aggression

what do you guys think...strange cohab or what, im wrecklass


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

assclown said:


> damn this thread is still open.......REALLY?
> 
> i have a really cool cohab....fantail gold fish and shabunkins
> together in one tank going on 2 years now.....there are signs
> ...


put in a ryukin and I bet it would be like you set off a nuke


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

These are his fish and if he feels e-tough by treating them like crap so be it. There was no other reason to post this thread but to riles people up and he succeeded.

Disregarding this type of thread is the best way to discourage them. It's obvious he posted this just to create drama and some of you fed into it just nicely.

Don't feed trollish behavior.

demola610, Send *me* a PM if you want this topic reopened.


----------

